# Beastmen Monsters



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

So though the Beastmen rare choices (excluding the Spawn) look and sound positively badass are they worth taking? At 275pts, that's a really steep price to pay


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No. Well, Cygor, maybe. But mostly, no. It's like Harry met Sally but with cannonballs.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

As cool as they sound, they're pretty horrible.
Vaz has a great point. One cannon means one dead, grossly over-priced monster.

Even without the threat of cannon-balls to the dome, they're still pretty rough. One unit of skinks could drop any of these guys dead in one or two rounds of shooting. Even S 3 arrows pose a legitimate threat to their survival. Hell, even 'cannon fodder' troops can do well.

From worst to best:

*Jabberslythe: *The Jabberslythe is supposed to be a being that causes madness and drops terror bombs. However, they were designed _before _8th edition was finished (or maybe even 1/2 done). With high ldr and BSB influence, their special impact of 'flying terror' is negated in most cases. 
Flying is an asset, but for this low leadership monster leaving our BSB/ general bubble, it's pretty tough. It's not particularly tough or amazing in combat so could be dealt with by most heroes pretty easily (with only slight retribution from the poison spray)
Some people use them as 'war-machine hunters' and the like. But we have harpies, hounds, raiders. All are far cheaper than this beast. 
It was a great concept, but never really thought out much. For it's cost, you can have a very solid infantry block.

Cygor:
Basically, a mobile stone thrower. His appeal is the 'shooting' it gives beastmen. However there's a few things that makes this pretty redundant. Beastmen need to get up in the enemy's face and kick their teeth in, not sit back and shoot. Your cygors will most often only get 1-2 shots in a game. Maybe three if you're firing at inconsequential/fleeing units. 
For his price at well over 200 points, he's the most expensive war-machine out there. Most warmachines are 1/2-1/4th the price and do it better. Ours can move, yes, but does also have T5 and can be shot dead by arrows, warmachines, spells etc. 
In combat he does get re-rolls vs. anything w/ ward saves (even 6+ parry), but considering his lackluster stats, he's dead to anything above cannon fodder. Even if he survives a round of combat, he might break as he does not have the power to kill enough of today's large infantry blocks. 

*Gorghon*:
The best of our 'monsters'. The Ghorgon is a killing machine. A very expensive (near 300 points) and potential liability of a killing machine. Getting to combat is the beastmen's #1 problem. Wading through cannon fire, hails of arrows, blasts from mortars hurt. And they'll inevitably hurt this beast. 
The ghorgon, like all our monsters, lacks any saves. No armor, no ward, no nothing. A well placed cannon or volley means a dead sub-300 point monster.
With our army's cost, we cannot afford that in 90% of games. If this beast had some way to protect himself, it would be far better, and possibly worth the price. Even t6 isn't much help in CC. Many elite troops will chew through him in seconds flat. 
For all his killing power, a unit of minotaurs deals more attacks and has more wounds.​
Our monsters suffer from one common weakness. A lack of survivability. Most monsters have some Armor/good scaly skin or more often, Regeneration (hydras and HPAs). Ours do not. Without this , they're vulnerable and a perfect target for easy points. Points that we would have had to skeletonize our army to afford. Other armies have access to far cheaper and more effective monsters ** (note)

Our monsters are amazing ideas. There's no doubt about it. But they were just not thought through. I would love to field them, but can never ever afford them. 

There is actually a petition going around the Herdstone to lower the price of these monsters to see if they can become worthwhile and playable. Right now, none of our rares, except the Spawns, are worth much. 

This is not a complaint, just stating it how it is. Our infantry is very good, so are some other choices. Beastmen don't win by fancy options.


**note: I realize that armies that have other monsters need that punching power. Not a complaint. It seems as beastmen monsters are mostly fluff and nowhere near as competitive.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

blackspine said:


> **note: I realize that armies that have other monsters need that punching power. Not a complaint. It seems as beastmen monsters are mostly fluff and nowhere near as competitive.


l agree but l think this is more due to 8ththen anything eles really.

most of my WoC rares are the same story, l will say though my HC is now one hell of a unit if your not vsing empire.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Hah, yeah.
I'm tempted to get two hell-cannons for my Nurgle WoC army.
Though, I do love the Shaggoth. He's pricey, but a good example of a fairly priced monster. Ok, saves, good wounds, interesting rules. Plus he's why I started the damn army.
And he's next on the painting block!


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

well this list below

Lord
Lv4 Sorcerer Lord with MoT, Disc, Talisman of preservation, Third eye of Tzeentch and Enchanted shield = 395 

Hero
Festus = 185
goes with the warriors

Core
23x Chaos Warriors with MoN, shields, halberds and FC with banner of rage = 486

10x Marauder Horsemen with MoK, LA and flails and FC = 220

Special

2x Chaos Chariot with MoK = 300

Rare

2x Hellcannon = 410

Total = 1996

has now won 44 games lost 0 and draw 2. l am at the point were l think the chaos god them selfs has bless the army.

Edit* even though its filled with easy points *cough* cannon ball to the chariot *cough*


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

I like that list a lot.
Very unconventional. 
I have to ask, why 2 x chariots and no knights of Nurgle? 
I may have to try that out (after replacing Tzeentch w/ nurgle)


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Vaz said:


> No. Well, Cygor, maybe. But mostly, no. It's like Harry met Sally but with cannonballs.


Sadly I cannot rep Vaz, but this.


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

blackspine said:


> There is actually a petition going around the Herdstone to lower the price of these monsters to see if they can become worthwhile and playable. Right now, none of our rares, except the Spawns, are worth much.


Yeah I saw it on the site...think it will work? Didn't they FAQ the Dark Elves codex a couple years ago to make it playable while working with Druichhi.net?


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

link plz if thats allowed or PM it to me. I need to sign that ASAP. I fell in love with the idea of using huge monsters in warhammer years ago. sadly they are never viable (like the zombie dragon for VC)


----------

